

 check out my (very silly) web app: tweetmix.me (for Twitter users) - galactus
http://www.tweetmix.me/

======
mikerhoads
Kind of unclear on how it works. Is it taking 1 sentence from username Tweet A
and adding it to a sentence from username Tweet B?

If that's how it works, is it just choosing the sentences randomly from random
tweets or does it have some logic that tries to match things in an attempt to
make the end result make sense?

~~~
nickbp
Looks like its just doing markov chaining against previous messages.

~~~
galactus
yep

